# Kitchens



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm probably going to move from a furnished apartment to an unfurnished villa.
Just as a rough guide (I know all the "it depends questions")
but how much is a typical kitchen - worktops and units not appliances.
also how much are the air con units. again ball park:confused2: ??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A aircon unit is about 1000LE... but think about getting the one that gives hot air in the winter.

Kitchen!!!! What do you need a kitchen for? McDonalds delivers 

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> A aircon unit is about 1000LE... but think about getting the one that gives hot air in the winter.
> 
> Kitchen!!!! What do you need a kitchen for? McDonalds delivers
> 
> Maiden


I dont care if McD's de liver - I dont like LIVER. :eyebrows:

Anyway I didnt marry a chef to buy in [email protected] fast food - when I can have the real thing:clap2:

Anyway how much is a flippin (adequate) kitchen - remember I'm renting NOT buying


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> I dont care if McD's de liver - I dont like LIVER. :eyebrows:
> 
> Anyway I didnt marry a chef to buy in [email protected] fast food - when I can have the real thing:clap2:
> 
> Anyway how much is a flippin (adequate) kitchen - remember I'm renting NOT buying



If your renting then a kitchen should be in place.. dont rent a villa without a fitted kitchen you might like to change the tops but marble tops here are cheap.


----------



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

aqua said:


> I'm probably going to move from a furnished apartment to an unfurnished villa.
> Just as a rough guide (I know all the "it depends questions")
> but how much is a typical kitchen - worktops and units not appliances.
> also how much are the air con units. again ball park:confused2: ??


- An average kitchen would cost you around LE15,000, you can get cheaper ones for around LE8000 to LE10,000 based on the kitchen size.

- New cold/hot split unit costs around LE3000.

I furnished my apartment about a year ago. I don't think prices have changed much since.

Hope this helps.

Top of the Day....

Ibrahim


----------

